# Coastal Bermuda - Fertilize Liquid or Granular?



## SilentH

*Coastal Bermuda Hay Field Fertilization*

*Which is a better method, Liquid or Granular in the examples?*

*Which works better overall for growth, root development and soil improvement?*

*What's the cost differences?*

Example 1:


Season is late Spring / Early Summer
You have done the soil testing
Rain chance for the next week is 70% (what we are experiencing in Texas now) 

Example 2:


Season is late Spring / Early Summer
You've done the soil testing
Rain chance for next 2 weeks 60% for 1 day, the rest of the 2 weeks is 20 to 30% chance of showers 

*On Granular*


*What happens on the granular if no rain for 2 weeks?*


*Or how long do you with no rain before you have thrown your money away? *


*Advantages?*


*Disadvantages?*

*On Liquid*


*Advantages?*


*Disadvantages?*

Thanks for the help and education!

Mark


----------



## Colby

If it's going to rain within 24-36 hours always go with liquid. After that time period liquid will burn the heck out of it but it'll still come back. 
I always use granular because weathermen aren't trusty enough. Neighbor uses liquid but he also owns his own fertilizer company so he puts it out when it's all ready raining. The results are impressive.


----------



## somedevildawg

Liquid vs granular.....

First off the soil test what did it reveal?

I use both methods....first liquid. Best thing about liquid is its a good bit less costly. If its applied early in the a.m. With dew it's even better.....late in the day with no rain and it's toast but will rebound in short order. Tough to get enuf K with liquid, normally something like 60-0-20 blend here.....and they can increase N but not K, depends on who you talk to, some say they can, others can't, perhaps it's their spraying apparatus, idk I just can't get enuf to satisfy my requirements.

Granular....I usually have agrotain added to help with volitization....depends on forecast, with immediate rain chances I don't, same sob we had last year, better add it......when I use granular is right now, I usually up the K and keep the N at about 80 upa, this year I'm only doing 80-0-80 based on pocketbook samples  Granular applications seem to sustain growth better with rain but you need rain obviously to have growth regardless. We have just finished opening up the fields with the Hay King and the Fertilize went on today and now my ass hurts.......but you have to spend money to make money and there is no truer testament to that than Bermuda Grass.....last year I fertilized a field 47 ac, cost me $7400, had no agrotain and no rain for 42 days.....when it did rain, the grass jumped, I don't think I lost but maybe 30%, but that only an observation, certainly not scientific.......but I did go thru a period of depression during those 42 days.........


----------



## SilentH

Well, my concerns about very little rain after fertilizing have vanished! The Texas drought is over!

I heard the rain totals in Texas over the last month is enough to cover the entire state in 8 inches of water

Mosquito's are as big as quarters! Deet is the new cologne of choice in Texas!


----------



## somedevildawg

I bet it is.....burns my skin....better than skeeters tho


----------



## Hugh

When you buy liquid fertilizer, you are paying extra for water, that is, water to make the materials liquid, and the freight on the water. The liquid fertilizer companies start with solid materials and then dissolve these materials in water and sell you the results.

My advise is for you to buy the materials and do one of the following:

1. Broadcast the fertilizer.

2. Dissolve the materials in water and spray them on your crop.

You can find out what materials the liquid fertilizer company is using by reading their label.


----------

